# Fluval Edge 6 gallon bonsai aquascape



## dlim25 (Jan 19, 2018)

1st tank jist got my Eleocharis sp. 'Mini so started planting today. My xmas moss for my bonsai has not come in yet so will post more pics when that arrives next week.

Hope this works!!












































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC, the tank looks great! Are you planing any other species beside the hair grass and moss?


----------



## dlim25 (Jan 19, 2018)

Michael said:


> Welcome to APC, the tank looks great! Are you planing any other species beside the hair grass and moss?


Thanks, honestly thats probably it for now with plants ill probably throw in some shrimp once i flood it. I definitely bought the wrong tank so gotta keep it simple.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

dlim25 said:


> Thanks, honestly thats probably it for now with plants ill probably throw in some shrimp once i flood it. I definitely bought the wrong tank so gotta keep it simple.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Well its good to hear you have a plan. What your doing now sounds great, please do keep us updated on this I'm very interested!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Why do you think you bought the wrong tank? That is a beautiful tank, but, to me it is impractical. Is that the problem?


----------



## dlim25 (Jan 19, 2018)

hoppycalif said:


> Why do you think you bought the wrong tank? That is a beautiful tank, but, to me it is impractical. Is that the problem?


Theres only little space on the top to clean or scape. So dont recommend the tank for aquascaping. But it does lool nice!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

i guess another use for the tank itself (not for you maybe) would be to do just a hardscape ya know since its hard 2 reach in and stuff, that way you wouldn't have to trim.


----------



## Rodgie (Dec 28, 2017)

Beautiful start! I’ll keep my eyes on this one! A friend of mine have the same tank. And had to change the filter twice. Luckily the company wasnt a pain to get new filters. But other than that I agree it’s difficult to work around it. So maybe just stick with your plan for now and add more plants later. Good luck! 

Keep those arms wet,
Rodgie


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

dlim25 said:


> Theres only little space on the top to clean or scape. So dont recommend the tank for aquascaping. But it does lool nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That limited access is why I don't consider it a practical tank, even if it is a beautiful tank. For me the decision was based on the problem it would be to keep the inside of the glass clean. I find that is the hardest part of maintaining an aquarium.


----------



## dlim25 (Jan 19, 2018)

Day 2 Dry start
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## dlim25 (Jan 19, 2018)

1 week DSM update. My xmas moss is turning yellowish, also how does the hairgrass look after 1 week?























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## dlim25 (Jan 19, 2018)

Updated pictures
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## dlim25 (Jan 19, 2018)

Been about 4 months aince my tanks been set up definitely not a bonsai tank but im happy with the results. 
Also started a really simple tank, wanted to see how the lucky bamboo would do in the water. You can see i didnt want to submerge it completely so until the stalk gets taller i wont be able to fill the tank to the top. That means no filter, no filter no fish...yet.






























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dlim25 (Jan 19, 2018)

Tank updates























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dlim25 (Jan 19, 2018)

8/10/18 update


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

oof
that tank is Way to small for tetras
+ you only have a few and you need 6 minimum or else social issues as well as stress will produce.


----------



## dlim25 (Jan 19, 2018)

10-14-18












































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

